# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Toyotomi] Πάγος στις κυψέλες του κλιματιστικού

## vaislis

Καλησπέρα
Έχω 3 Toyotomi 9000. Ύστερα από πρόσφατη συντήρηση - συμπλήρωση freo, μετά από λίγη ώρα λειτουργίας πετάει σταγόνες νερού, και ύστερα από ώρα πετάει πάγους από τη φτερωτή. Άνοιξα την εσωτερική μονάδα και είδα μια επικάλυψη από πάγο σε όλη την επιφάνεια των κυψελών, άρα τα κομμάτια πάγου προέρχονται από εκεί. 
Πως μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα; που μπορεί να οφείλεται;
IMG_20170626_222510.jpg

----------

fixman (28-06-17)

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

γιατι εβαλες φρεον τα κλιματιστικα δεν χανουν φρεον μονο χημηκο καθαρισμο θελει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.inventoraircondition.gr/...ko-pianei-pago




> Ύστερα από πρόσφατη συντήρηση - συμπλήρωση freo,


 
Είμαι της άποψης ότι το κλιματιστικό δεν χρειάζεται συντήρηση (ως προς την δήθεν συντήρηση περί "συμπλήρωσης " υγρών ) . Για τα άλλα συμφωνώ / για εξωτερικούς καθαρισμούς / φίλτρα κτλ και να επιτρέπεται στους τεχνικούς να κάνουν *μόνο αυτά* , αν δεν μπορείτε να τα κάνετε οι ίδιοι .
Το σημαντικότερο από όλα είναι *ποιος θα κάνει την αρχική εγκατάσταση* του κλιματιστικού .
1) Βλέπεις αδειούχους ψυκτικούς που σου το εγκατέστησαν και μέσα σε σύντομο διάστημα (π.χ. μήνες ή χρόνο κτλ ) χάνει απόδοση ? / έχασε υγρά ? /  και σου κάνει την πάπια ότι το έκανε συντήρηση ?* Απόλυσε τον* .
2) Βλέπεις κάτι άσχετους μη αδειούχους και είδες ότι το κλιματιστικό σου δουλεύει άψογα για 10 - 20 - 30 χρόνια που δεν έχουν γίνει σε αυτά ποτέ συντήρηση? (εκτός τους βασικούς καθαρισμούς φίλτρων κτλ ?) . *Αυτός είναι τεχνίτης* !!!

----------


## vaislis

Δεν έβαλα εγώ, ο τεχνίτης που τα συντήρησε έβαλε, που σημειωτέον στην κάρτα του γράφει "μηχανολόγος μηχανικός ΤΕΙ". Το φρεο το έβαλε λόγο χαμηλής απόδοσης στη θέρμανση και την ψύξη.  


> γιατι εβαλες φρεον τα κλιματιστικα δεν χανουν φρεον μονο χημηκο καθαρισμο θελει

----------


## vaislis

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Πέτρο. Το θέμα είναι πως ο τεχνίτης που τα επιμελήθηκε εδώ και μια 5ετία έφυγε για λόγους υγείας στο εξωτερικό, οπότε κάτι έπρεπε να κάνω. Αυτόν που έφερα ήρθε συστημένος αλλά... δυστυχώς απέτυχε. Στο δια ταύτα  από ποια αιτία νομίζετε ότι οφείλετε; Θέλω να έχω άποψη πριν έρθει ο επόμενος. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως σε ευχαριστώ για το σύνδεσμο παραπομπής 


> https://www.inventoraircondition.gr/...ko-pianei-pago
> 
> 
> Είμαι της άποψης ότι το κλιματιστικό δεν χρειάζεται συντήρηση (ως προς την δήθεν συντήρηση περί "συμπλήρωσης " υγρών ) . Για τα άλλα συμφωνώ / για εξωτερικούς καθαρισμούς / φίλτρα κτλ και να επιτρέπεται στους τεχνικούς να κάνουν *μόνο αυτά* , αν δεν μπορείτε να τα κάνετε οι ίδιοι .
> Το σημαντικότερο από όλα είναι *ποιος θα κάνει την αρχική εγκατάσταση* του κλιματιστικού .
> 1) Βλέπεις αδειούχους ψυκτικούς που σου το εγκατέστησαν και μέσα σε σύντομο διάστημα (π.χ. μήνες ή χρόνο κτλ ) χάνει απόδοση ? / έχασε υγρά ? /  και σου κάνει την πάπια ότι το έκανε συντήρηση ?* Απόλυσε τον* .
> 2) Βλέπεις κάτι άσχετους μη αδειούχους και είδες ότι το κλιματιστικό σου δουλεύει άψογα για 10 - 20 - 30 χρόνια που δεν έχουν γίνει σε αυτά ποτέ συντήρηση? (εκτός τους βασικούς καθαρισμούς φίλτρων κτλ ?) . *Αυτός είναι τεχνίτης* !!![/COLOR]

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο λόγος της συντήρησης ποιος ήταν? . Είχες πρόβλημα και πάλι χαμηλής απόδοσης ? (πριν να έρθει ο 2ος) . Ή απλά λειτουργούσαν κανονικά και απλά ήθελες την τυποποιημένη συντήρηση. Και στα 3 κλιματιστικά έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## vaislis

Λόγο χαμηλής απόδοσης ζήτησα να κάνει έλεγχο ο δεύτερος. τα 3 κλιματιστικά συν 2 του καταστήματος της γυναίκας μου και 2 ενός φιλικού προσώπου, όλα τα ίδια συμπτώματα παρουσιάζουν

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πολλά θα μπορούσαμε να υποθέσουμε . Πρώτα από όλα έλεγχος διαρροής / μετά έλεγχος σωστών πιέσεων
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFZwATAnyfI
Και αν δεν είναι από αυτά , έλεγχος για άλλες αιτίες / αισθητήρες / προβληματικό ανεμιστήρα / βουλωμένα φίλτρα κτλ , πάνω στην πορεία ελέγχου.

----------


## vaislis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις πληροφορίες. Χρήσιμος ο σύνδεσμος παραπομπής

----------


## vasilimertzani

+1 για τον συνδεσμο.και.εχω δυο κλιματιστικα παρατημενα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> +1 για τον συνδεσμο.και.εχω δυο κλιματιστικα παρατημενα


Το παραπάνω βίντεο είναι το παλιό φρέον 22 που καταργήθηκε και πλέον υπάρχει ποικιλία (134a / 407 άλλες πιέσεις )  κτλ οι πιέσεις στο βίντεο είναι ενδεικτικές για φρέον 22 . 



> και.εχω δυο κλιματιστικα παρατημενα


Βρες 5 μοτέρ ψυγείου και φτιάξε από την αρχή ένα ψευτοινβέρτερ δωματίου 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCoiYHaOgaw (θα έχεις όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα των "Service" ότι κι αν πάθουν   :Lol:

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

βασιλη καλησπερα ο κυριος αυτος εχει σπουδασει μαθηματα γενικης παιδειας δηλαδη λιγο απο ολα ηλεκτρικα,ψυκτικα,μηχανολογικα το ΤΕΙ δεν μου λεει τιποτα δεν μπορει να συγκριθη με εναν καλο ψυκτικο που εχει τελειωσει τεχνικη σχολη,και που ξερει τα μυστικα της ιδικοτητας.βεβαια με οποιο δασκαλο καθισει τετοια γραματα θα μαθεις το ΤΕΙ θα το χρησιμοποιηση για μορια στο δημοσιο .οι τεχνες δεν θελουν μεγαλα πτυχια,εμπειρια θελουν,και να αγαπας αυτο που κανεις.αυτη ειναι η σκεψη μου μπορει να ειμαι λαθος,στα λεω αυτα γιατι ο ξαδερφος μου ειναι ψυκτικος και προσφατα ενας γειτονας ειχε προβλημα με το κλιματιστικο του.φωναζει λοιπον και αυτος εναν μηχανολογο μηχανικο τει το προβλημα ηταν μειωμενη αποδοση του λεει οτι εχει χασει υγρα του βαζει υγρα. περιμενει να δει λυση,ξαφνικα πεφτει η ασφαλεια του κλιματιστικου μετα απο 30 λεπτα σηκωνουμε την ασφαλεια λειτουργει φωναζει δευτερο τεχνικο ψυκτικο,αυτος ειπε οτι θελει αλλαγη οι πλακετα,ο ανθρωπος δεν ηξερε τι να κανει εχασε την εμπιστοσυνη του,και μου λεει ξερεις καποιον του λεω εχω τον ξαδερφο μου.τελικα ηρθε και τα πραγματα ξεκεινησαν απο την αρχη ειδε για ελλειψη υγρων δεν ειχε ειχε περισοτερα βγαζει υγρω το βαλουμε σε λειτουργεια και ολα ενταξει, το μονο που ηθελε ειναι χημικο καθαρισμο.η ιστορια αυτη ειναι αληθηνη.στα λεω αυτα γιατι αν ειχε χασει υγρα το δικο σου η σωληνα εξω στο μηχανημα ποιανη χιονι και ασπριζει.βεβαια πεζει ρολο η αρχικη εγκατασταση του κλιματιστικου να πεσεις σε επαγγελματια τεχνικο και οχι σε λαμογειο τεχνικο που θα στα παρει θα λειτουργειση 3 η 5 χρονια και μετα διαρροη θελει μεγαλη προσοχη στης συνδεσεις στο μεσα μηχανημα αλλα και στο εξω στα ρακορ να γινει σωστη εκλυχωση στο σωληνα αλλα να μπει και τεφλον,που οι περισοτερη τεχνικη δεν βαζουν.θελω να ζητησω συγνωμη αν προσβαλα καποιον. να θυμασε αλλο τεχνικος και αλλο επαγγελματιας τεχνικος,βεβαια στην ελλαδα οτι δηλωσης εισαι,δεν θελω να σε κουρασω αλλο.απλα υπαρχουν καποια μυστικα που ξερουν οι ψυκτικοι και δεν ξερουν οι αλλοι,σιγουρα υπαρχουν και λαμογια ψυκτικοι προσεχε. φερε εναν αδειουχο και πιστοποιημενο ψυκτικο και κανε τον σταυρο σου να ειναι σωστος.

----------


## vasilimertzani

πετρο μακάρι να ειχα χρονο για τετοιες ιστοριες.
να σου πω την αληθεια εχω και μια εξωτ.μονάδα 24000 την οποια την πηρα μηπως και ασχολιομουν για καμια μετατροπη σε αντλια θερμοτητας αερος νερου για θερμοσιφωνο.τελικα πρεπει κανενα χρονο να την εχω παρατημενη και αυτη.
τα αλλα δυο που λεω σαν.καινουργια ειναι,εποχες που τα βαζανε για αν ζεσταθουν ποτε ,με ελαχιστες ωρες.

Διας
τον τελευταιο καιρο ολο για κακους μαστορες ακουω ...
για τα μεγαλα πτυχια που λες,διαφωνω αλλα δεν εχει σημασια.δεν ειναι απαραίτητο εμπειρικος=ασπουδαστος και πτυχιουχος= ασχετος.θα συναντησεις τα παντα.

----------


## θανασης 7

Όλα ωραία και καλά αλλά όχι και τεφλον   :Confused1:

----------

vasilimertzani (30-06-17)

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

δεν το εχεις ξαναακουση για τεφλον η αληθεια αυτη ειναι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε τι αναφέρεσαι για το τεφλόν , εννοώ που τοποθετείται , εννοείς στην τάπα? ή στο ρακόρ με την χαλκοσωλήνα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

στο καζανακι σίγουρα.σε κωνικό ρακορ τρελό δεν μπαίνει

----------


## vaislis

Έχω άλλη άποψη για πτυχιούχους. Θα πρέπει να διασαφηνιστεί πως πτυχιούχος που απλά πήρε ένα πτυχίο και το κρέμασε στον τοίχο χωρίς να ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το αντικείμενο σπουδών, όντως σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι αρνητικό. (που να ξέρει ο καθένας πολίτης εάν ο τεχνικός έχει κάνει χρήση της ειδικότητας :Wink: . Σίγουρα δεν ισοπεδώνονται όλα. 
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πάντως φαίνεται εκ των υστέρων πως όντως δεν είχε άμεση επαφή με το επάγγελμα, και θα αιτιολογήσω:
Ήρθε ένα παλικάρι ψυκτικός και ΣΥΜΠΛΉΡΩΣΕ  φρέον!! Μπορείτε να διανοηθεί κανείς πως ο προηγούμενος αντί να βάλλει φρεον, έβγαλε; Βέβαια υποθέτω από επαγγελματισμό ο τελευταίος ψυκτικός που έφερα "δικαιολόγησε" τον προηγούμενο. 
Τέλος πάντων όλα καλά. Χάρη στον υπερ σύνδεσμο του κυρίου Κυριακίδη (σημειωτέον είμαστε και πατριωτάκια), παρακολούθησα τις μετρήσεις και όντως έλλειπε φρεον. (ο λεπτός σωλήνας είχε γίνει κάτασπρος κάτι που το πρόσεξα εκ των υστέρων). Σε συνδυασμό με τον εξωτερικό καθαρισμό των μονάδων, έχω ένα εξαιρετικό αποτέλεσμα ψύξης.

----------


## puntix

Φίλε μου είχε βάλει περισσότερο φέρον όχι λιγότερο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G920F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pepeo

μπορει η τουρμπινα του ανεμιστηρα να ειναι γεματη βρωμια και να μη περνει σωστες στροφες η το φρεον που εβαλε να μην το εβαλε σωστα
 :W00t:  η μηπως χανει  φρεον?

----------

